# E3 spouse visa - SSN



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

My family and I have arrived in the US on an E3 visa - myself and children are on E3 spouse and dependent visa's.

Has anyone on the spouse visa obtained their social security number? And what avenues did you go through?

The SS office today said I could only apply once I had my work permit form - this is an additional document I can complete in order to obtain work myself after being here for 3 months. Having said that, I'm not interested in working at this stage.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't believe there's any other avenue for you to get an SSN. Why do you want an SSN? If it's for a driving licence, asks the SS officer to give you a 'denial letter', which states that you're ineligible. That letter will serve instead of an SSN at the DMV.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If you need it for medical insurance check with HR if the de iCal letter will suffice or if they need a TIN.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ustralian-e-3-dependent-spouse-visa-help.html


----------

